# Infinite Insights volumes 3 & 4



## KenpoTex (Mar 21, 2004)

I'm having a problem finding volumes 3 and 4 of Infinite Insights...just wondering if anyone has any idea where I can get them (websight, bookstores etc.).  

Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## lifewise (Mar 21, 2004)

kenpotex said:
			
		

> I'm having a problem finding volumes 3 and 4 of Infinite Insights...just wondering if anyone has any idea where I can get them (websight, bookstores etc.).
> 
> Any help will be greatly appreciated.




Have you looked on Ebay?


----------



## Ceicei (Mar 21, 2004)

lifewise said:
			
		

> Have you looked on Ebay?


eBay was where I got the 5-book series, brand new....  You can also find on eBay the individual books instead of all 5 together.

- Ceicei


----------



## KenpoTex (Mar 22, 2004)

Thanks ya'll, I'll check it out...don't know why I didn't think of that...


----------



## psi_radar (Mar 22, 2004)

If you can't find them there, check www.awma.com.

edit: nevermind, just checked, they're out of stock.


----------

